# What is HDMI ?



## jxcess3891 (Apr 5, 2009)

Is it something I can use to watch those movies directly from my computer on my TV set without having to convert them to dvd format ? Please clarify.


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 6, 2009)

ico said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI



I have already seen that. But it's too complicated and boring to read. That's why I posted here asking for an explanation in layman terms.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 6, 2009)

What is difference in uses of DVI & HDMI ?

How can I connect Airtel Set Top Box with LCD monitor as I am planning to buy BenQ 
E2200HD having HDMI ?

Do we have HDMI output in Airtel Set Top Box ?


----------



## shaunak (Apr 6, 2009)

*In short: *
Its a wire and a port, Just like USB.

*A tad longer:*
Its an interface used to hook up you monitor to the video device (GFX card, DVD player etc.)
Its used to send HD audio and video into you monitor from the device.

====

No set top box in India has an HDMI o/p. Given that HDTV doesn't broadcast in our bandwidth starved country anyway, the HDMI would be useless, even if it was provided. For Standard definition content you component connectors or VGA connectors are more than sufficient.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 6, 2009)

HDMI is a high quality transmission standard which can carry HD contents upto 1080p along with uncompressed multichannel sound upto 7.1.

ull need a gfx card with HDMI out and an HDTV with HDMI in for an HDMI setup. And ull need HD contents on PC to take full advantage of it.
Practically HDMI doesnt have much difference from DVI, but it had content protection and audio integrated feature, ie audio n video in same cable.

gud quality HDMI cables are expensive, even 1~2m one will cost 3~4k for med quality and some 7~8k for gud ones.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> What is difference in uses of DVI & HDMI ?
> E2200HD having HDMI ?



DVI is also another way of transmiting the uncompressed video only signals to the reciver. Generally we don't see any TVs  having DVI, only moniters do. Where as HDMI can transmit both audio and video up to 1600P.



bajaj151 said:


> How can I connect Airtel Set Top Box with LCD monitor as I am planning to buy BenQ



come on don't pull my legs. No DTH service in india has High Definition video transmission. It will take some years.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 7, 2009)

Still didn't understand. Do we use HDMI to transfer videos from PC to TV or the other way around ?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Its not for transferring AFAIK.

It is like an Audio/Visual connection cable cord or I can say that it is like the VGA cable which connects your monitor to the CPU.

*tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:Ifm0UJGneLZ9uM:*www.konecable.com/images/hdmi_000.jpg

If you want to connect your HDTV with the computer, you can use HDMI if your graphic card has it.

Newer gaming consoles these days like PS3 also come with HDMI ports.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 7, 2009)

ico said:


> ^^ Its not for transferring AFAIK.
> 
> It is like an Audio/Visual connection cable cord or I can say that it is like the VGA cable which connects your monitor to the CPU.
> 
> ...



Do u see this "iomega" ad on this site ? What exactly is it ?


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Do u see this "iomega" ad on this site ? What exactly is it ?


*www.engadget.com/2008/04/09/iomegas-500gb-screenplay-hd-multimedia-drive-touts-hdmi/

Consider it as Iomega's Apple TV.  *www.apple.com/appletv/

Save your movies, pictures, songs etc. on the drive and play them on your TV. You can also use the HDMI interface instead of the usual Audio/Visual cables to connect it with your TV.


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaunak said:


> *In short: *
> Its a wire and a port, Just like USB.
> 
> *A tad longer:*
> ...




It means, its useless to buy BenQ E2200HD having HDMI port as no set top box supports it. It's better to go for BenQ T2200HD having all features except HDMI.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 7, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Is it something I can use to watch those movies directly from my computer on my TV set without having to convert them to dvd format ? Please clarify.



The statement itself is a bit ambigious, you need to first understand what HDMI is and what DVD format is....

HDMI (High Defination Media Interphase) is way to carry Audio/Video signals very much like the DVI cable, S-Video, Component Cable and composit cable.........All these are mediums to carry Audio/Video signals from source to destination...........whats the difference??? Simple Bandwidth, meaing in layman terms how high quality of Audio and Video can be carried from these cables.....or weather both Video Audio can be carried simultaniously though these cables......

OK When I say quality again in simple layman tearms in Video it means how high the resolution is and in terms of audio how much channels with high quality can be carried over the cable..........that said HDMI today can carry the highest known resolution (1920x1080 also known as 1080p or HD Video) with highest audio quality known.

finally just having the cable does not solve the purpose of HD viewing, your source (the player like PS3 or BlueRay/HD DVD Player or STB) and the destination (the display, like LCD, Plasma etc) both shoudl be fully HD compatible plus ofcourse your media (movie or the STB signals) you are playing (Only Blueray HD DVD are in full HD) should be in High Defination as well

Finally comig to your q. Being able to view video from you computer to your TV without converting to DVD formatt has nothing to do with HDMI or HDMI cable......it all depends upon what kind of connectivity your TV has....and what kind of output your display card your computer has.

Usually display card has DVI port and AFA TV is concerned it all depends what kind of TV you have ....conventional CRTs have nothing except old RGB composite video, some todays TV also have component input and if you have an LCD then you should be having Composite, HDMI and Component all three connections. May be DVI as well. so its just a matter of matching both ends like DVI 2 DVI, but that usually does not happen so smetimes we need conveters like DVI to HDMI if your computer has DVI and TV has HDMI similarly DVI to Component if you computer had DVI and TV has component......and so forth......this way you should be able to view your computer on you TV.....

there are many other nitti gritties in these connections and combinations but I thnk for a start you should get an idea as to how this works......for more details you can just google and you will get all info in thw world you need.....


----------



## bajaj151 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have some queries regarding BenQ E2200HD and need some help.

Actually, I want to connect Airtel Set Top Box to LCD but don't know how ?


Output in Airtel Set Top Box :

1) yellow white red cables (don't know exactly what we call them composite cables or not)
2) TV Out (What is the use of this ?)


Output in BenQ E2200HD :

1) DVI
2) VGA
3) HDMI


Output in my graphics card Nvidia 7300 GS :

1) VGA
2) DVI
3) S-Video (What is the use of this ?)



Also tell me the approx cost of S-video and HDMI cables ?



Thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 10, 2009)

S video cable wil be for 300 for low quality and around 500~600 for medium. 
HDMI around 3k ofr lowQ and 5~6k for med.

luxury will always be luxury. So such cables, be in HDMI or S-video wil cost more thyan 10k from brands like Onkyo or the likes.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 11, 2009)

bajaj151 said:


> I have some queries regarding BenQ E2200HD and need some help.
> 
> Actually, I want to connect Airtel Set Top Box to LCD but don't know how ?
> 
> ...



The only way to connect from an airtel STB is plain simple old RGB composite connection, even if the STB had HDMI your LCD would not be able to make any profit of it coz as I said in my previous post the media (STB signals here) shoudl also be in HD which unfortunately is not, so there is no point in buying so expensive HDMI cable and use as a connection. Your only option would be plain RGB compotite connections,......


----------

